# Help! Connecting PS3 to Receiver



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I finally bought all of my systems components and am ready to plug everything in. I was wondering how to go about plugging my PS3 into my Denon AVR-1708 receiver. Since I do not have a TV, my connection was going to be HDMI out from the PS3 to my Sony Bravia VPL-AW15 HDMI in. (Monster Ultra 800 cable). 

Monster Ultra 1000 THX fiber optic cable out from my PS3 into my Denon 1708 receiver. I plugged it into the OPT-2 (VCR) port shown in this picture. I do not get any sound from the PS3. Is there a setting I missed on the receiver? What setting should it be on to hear the PS3? Did I plug the Optic cable into the right one or should it be OPT-1 (CD). If I need to change it, I found that to try and pull out the fiber optic cable is very difficult and it does not come out so I left it alone. Is there a good way to pull it out if I need to change? Thanks.

<a href="http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb63/illuminatise/?action=view&current=1708.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb63/illuminatise/1708.jpg" border="0" alt="q"></a>


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i think you need to set the ps3 settings to output to optical out ...

but normally, it should be PS3 HDMI to receiver, receiver HDMI to TV. that should handle both audio and video.

and you don't need to spend that much money on cables. you can get the same performance from say: www.bluejeanscable.com


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I plugged it into the OPT-2 (VCR) port shown in this picture.


With most receivers you have to assign the Optical ports to a certain input (since there are usually less Optical Ports available than there are input selections.

brucek


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Use the HDMI out from your PS3 to your AVR. If you end up using the Optical cable,you need to make sure it's selected in both the PS3 and the AVR.

Don't be afraid to crack the manual to find the settings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the information. That seems to have done the trick. Now it's just a matter of calibration. I have been looking at the manual and it is kind of daunting for a newbie:yikes:


----------

